# Residential Plow Rates



## Chopper0912

I know what everyone is going to say about this topic, so let me start out with I have tried to search for my answers. I have found some "old" topics from a while ago and I though that I would ask a few new questions. First out, if I continue on with my plan I am looking at a used X595, 2210 or 2305 from John Deere. I will be looking at a 54" plow and/or snowblower with it. The only reason I am looking at them is because I want to get rid of my other two mowers and just go down to one that can do everything I want/need. I am trying to find Residential Plow Rates. I was thinking somewhere along the lines as the following and was asking for input. I was thinking about do a scale on snow fall, keeping in mind trying to keep a decent hourly rate. Where I live in Maryland, houses have to be at least 70 feet from the road way so please keep that in mind.

Plow driveway, clean walks, and Salt - Standard Drive - Single and/or opening to double

1" to 6" - $50
6" to 12" - $75
12" to 18" $100
MAG Flakes - $10

Plow driveway, clean walks, and Salt - Full Double Wide or Long Driveway -

1" to 6" - $75
6" to 12" - $100
12" to 18" - $125
MAG Flakes - $20

Anything above that there would be a clause stating what would be charged.


Also remember, Maryland has not seen a heavy snow fall in a few years. I am open to anything anyone has to say about my post, I am here to learn about this. Please tell me if you know of a better way to charge for this service for residential plowing. Like I said before, I tried to find my answer first before making something new but did not really find my answers on how to charge or a plow scale. Thanks in advance.

Alexander


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

Around here you would be kinda high. Unless that price for $50 would include salt? Then your pretty much right on, maybe even a little low. But you may have a hard time getting $100 for plowing one time. What I would do is figure out a price per push, and tell them that x amount can accumulate before you will come and plow, and then you'll plow each time that amount is reached. This is what I do. Because 4" on a residential aint that much to plow (at least with a truck), but 10" is. So if you come each time 5" accumulates, then you have a more fair system for yourself (a LOT easier on equipment) and also for you customers (they will be able to get out of their drive during the storm). Llike I said, this is what I do. 

P.S. your not gonna want to push more that 3 or 4 inches with a small tractor like that. Unless your going to get a blower, but still that's a lot for that piece of equipment.


----------



## red07gsxr

i charge 40 dollars per push with walkway to frt door. sidewalk adds 5-10 dollars on to the driveway depending how much sidewalk i have to clear. anything after 7+ inches i charge 60 bucks per push.


----------



## Pjslawncare1

I have almost the same question, when you charge per push do you also charge a monthly rate to be on the schedule or a sign up fee?


----------



## theplowmeister

So brant....
If you get 8" of snow you plow them at 5" and you charge them for 1 push. Then leave them with 3" on there driveway? or do you go back and plow the 3" and charge them for a second push?


----------

